# Mount Mitchell or Clingmans Dome



## Daroga (Mar 22, 2017)

My son and I are going to spend the coming weekend (Easter) in the Gatlinburg/Asheville area. We live in the Midwest where a 30ft elevation is considered a tough mountain pass. 

In terms of difficulty and road traffic, what is easier to climb, Mount Mitchell or Clingmans Dome?

I am not too worried about the grade because I will be geared properly and my son's power to weight is close to 4 W/kg. He will just have to wait for me and not freeze in the process. The road traffic is my bigger concern.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Check the weather, on Mount Mitchell there are times when it is really really foggy.... not good!
Don't know about the other.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

As far as road traffic is concerned, Mt Mitchell is the better ride. US 441 over Newfound Gap is the main part of the climb up to Clingman's Dome and has a much higher traffic volume than the roads leading to Mitchell. however, considering the winter storms that recently passed through the area, both of those may be closed to traffic this weekend. check with the Park Service before planning your ride.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Clingmans Dome from the Cherokee side has much less traffic than the other side. If you were to stay in Cherokee you could do it one day and a stretch of the Blue Ridge the next day which also has a very nice climb right out of Cherokee. They are all HC as I remember. I did both sides of the dome and started about 7:30 each day, didn't find the traffic to be a problem, and that was mid Summer so lots of tourists. I wouldnt want to try it middle of the day though. Haven't done Mitchell.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Start just as the sun is coming up and traffic won't be so bad. Do whichever one you want to do more, both are very similar in scope.

Be careful about freezing on the way down. Try to dry off the best possible before starting the descent. Hypothermia is a real thing on those descents, even in July.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Be careful about freezing on the way down. Try to dry off the best possible before starting the descent. Hypothermia is a real thing on those descents, even in July.


Good point here - I stuffed a windproof vest in a jersey pocket for the way down, a jacket would have been better.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

A few years ago, I rode the Parkway in early May. It was sunny but 40F at 9AM, warming up to high 50s later in the day. It's cold at those elevations! And like the previous posts said, there might be snow up there.

The Parkway has a road closure page with a link to a real-time map. The higher elevations are currently (March 28) closed near Asheville.

A rider that lived near the Parkway would sometimes go ride the closed sections if the weather was warmer that day. Gates are shut to keep out vehicles, but hikers or bikers can go around. That would be amazing, having the whole Parkway to yourself.

So, this weekend, *an afternoon ride *with decent weather might be warm enough to be practical.

If it's too cold at the high elevations, you might try this river route. I've never done it ,but plan to ride it this summer. Asheville to Marshall. Or this route based on a local club ride: Fletcher Blackberry Pie

I'm planning to ride near Asheville this year, but will wait for warmer weather in the summer.

~~~~
Traffic

I've never tried to ride to Clingman's Dome, the road through the national park just seemed too busy whenever I drove it. It's probably safe to ride, but the traffic would be really annoying to me.

In the summer, I've driven up the Blue Ridge Parkway from Asheville toward Mt Mitchell on a weekend. There were many cyclists, and cars had difficulty passing, due to the many curves. So drivers eventually took chances, passing on blind corners. I rode up on a weekday, and it was quiet. (The traffic shouldn't be as heavy this time of year.)

Up on the Parkway, traffic is rarely heavy, and is usually very light. Speed limits are 45 mph.

~~~
*Climbing*
The Parkway itself has moderate grades, occasionally reaching 10% briefly, but mostly 8% or less, often 5 to 7%. So most riders can handle these grades. The side roads leading to the Parkway can be very steep!

The downhills are great, with wide, sweeping curves that rarely need braking.

The entrance road to Mt Mitchell is steeper at the bottom, maybe reaching 12% or so. It's much easier near the top.

~~~

*Favorite routes*
Instead of climbing up from Asheville, I'd rather start at the high elevations, parking at an overlook. There's way less traffic, and the views are amazing, right from the start of the ride.

These ridewithgps routes don't know about the tunnels, showing them as short,steep climbs over the tunnel's ridge. Bring a headlight, or walk through the dark tunnel. It's extremely disorienting to ride when you can't see the road or the walls!

Here's a pair of my favorite rides:

*Pinnacle Ridge to the Pisgah Inn and back, 62 miles. *
ridewithgps route link.
The Pisgah Inn is right on the parkway, and the restaurant has picture window views across the valley. They have carryout lunches, too. There's a camping store for snacks, also. The Inn is closed in winter, of course. They plan to open April 1, but maybe the road will still be closed.

This ride can be shortened, by starting near the 4 mile mark, partway up the long climb to Richland Balsam, or even shorter, at Richland itself, near the 8 mile mark.


*Craggy Gardens visitor center to Mt Mitchell*, then on to the Mt Mitchell overlook, 48 miles. It's an 8 mile downhill from Mt Mitchell! (likely very cold this time of year.)
ridewithgps route link.

I did this shorter version a few years ago. 38 miles:
route link


----------

